# A Cautionary Note...



## Midnight (24 Dec 2003)

This morning, SWMBO discovered that the varnish applied to the top of one of the pieces I'd built during my first project had been destroyed... by a plug in air freshener of all things. :evil: She's plugged it into the near by socket, decided for whatever reason that she didn't like it, removed it and set it down on the top of the corner unit. Over the following few days the damn thing must have leaked, causing a paint stripper type reaction with the varnish and leaching into the wood beneath. The varnish used on this project was Polyurethane as supplied by Screwfix. Obviously I'll have to strip the remaining varnish to assess the damage and effect a repair. I figured that I'd best post a warning before something similar happens to anyone else here. It makes you wonder how manufacturers of these things get away with using solvents as powerful as this.


----------



## Steve (5 Apr 2004)

Blimey!

Steve


----------

